# rear spoiler warning light



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I recently took my Mk II TT into an Audi/VW specialist because the rear spoiler has suddenly started to throw a warning light on the dash when it deploys. They took a look and told me that the sensors/micro-controllers on it were faulty and that unfortunately to repair it would mean replacing the entire spoiler as it was only sold as a complete unit at a cost of around £750! This sounds crazy but I'd just like to check with anyone to see if this is a known fault and if the figure they quoted sounds about right. I've used them before and always felt that they were reliable and honest so I just wanted to double check this with the community.

Thanks a lot,
Neil


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You can buy rear spoilers on eBay for around 150 in any colour you like. Quite easy to change maybe 11 screws


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Also to add rear spoiler failure is not a common fault, not sure I've seen it mentioned before. I only know how easy it is to change due to changing to a fixed wing spoiler


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Their job is to replace faulty parts with OEM so they will quote what their supplier does. Your best bet, like bhoy says is to source your own from ebay, if you can't fit it yourself ask the garage to do it, should cost a damn site less than £750.


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks all,

I've spotted a few spoilers on eBay that look like they might fit the bill. Not being mechanically minded I'm fairly sure the one I've seen is the part I'm looking for but could use some advice. It is labelled as part #8J0827948D - does this sound right for a TT Mk II TFSI quattro petrol ?

Of course I'm assuming that it's fully functional but I guess that's the risk you take with a second hand part..

Cheers


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The mk2 is an 8j part code. You could either buy a spoiler in your colour or I guess you could buy any colour spoiler and swap the motor unit over ?

The reason the garage were so dear is likely they were buying a new part from Audi and having it painted or I suppose perhaps they are just really dear and planned on using a used part.

Anyway this video will give you an idea about rear spoiler removal


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the tips bhoy78, much appreciated


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Note - This is from a 2007 TT. For further information on operation, function and diagnosis, refer to Self-study Programme 382 "Audi TT Coupé '07 - Electrical and Infotainment Systems". (see attachment)

*1 - Spoiler *
Removing:
- Open up spoiler.
- Unscrew bolts -4- and detach spoiler.
Installing:
- Retract spoiler.
- Remove water drain hoses.
- Clip adjuster elements into spoiler.
- Align spacer with adjuster elements and bond onto spoiler.
- Insert spoiler in drive unit and align at sides,top and bottom.
- With assistance of helpers, press spoiler into body contour position and hold in this position.
- Open rear lid and tighten bolts -4- through opening for water drain hoses.
- Fit water drain hoses, taking care to ensure proper positioning and freedom from leaks.

*2 - Adjuster element*
• Always renew
• Clip into spoiler
• The elements are self-adjusting, i.e. they can be used to provide compensation for differences in height

*3 - Spacer*
• Self-adhesive

*4 - Bolt*
• Always renew
• 6 Nm

*5 - Drive unit for spoiler*
• Removing:
- Rear lid trim removed
- Remove water drain hoses.
- Unplug electrical connector.
- Unscrew nuts -8- and take drive unit out of rear lid.
•Installing:
- Install in reverse order.

*6 - Water drain hose*
• Always renew

*7 - Clip*

*8 - Nut*
• 2 Nm

*9 - Stop piece*
• Self-adhesive

.


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if the rear spoiler fails a lot? I'm thinking of sourcing a second hand one from eBay, rather than the £599 (excluding labour) that Audi have quoted me, but I don't want to fork out for a part that is likely to fail again at some point in the future.

I'd have thought if it's a design flaw it should be a recall job...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

From comments on this forum, complete failure is rare; in fact I don't think I've seen any other report of that.

However there have been any number of people saying that the spoiler had got stuck and that was often due to lack of lubrication of the mechanism that raises and lowers the spoiler blade.

I would hope that your garage has tried that and ruled it out - I hope.

You say it throws a warning light when it deploys. From that I understand that it does move. Maybe it simply isn't moving far enough? Has that been checked?


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Brittan,

The spoiler deploys OK but as soon as it does the warning light displays on the dash and it beeps at me. I can't remember if it automatically retracts, I need to test that. It manually retracts it OK.

I'm sure the garage has checked for a seized/non-lubricated mechanism as they mentioned it to me the last time saw them but I might try that myself. Is this silicone lubricant you're referring to and I guess it's the arms/joints that need lubing up?

Regards,
Neil


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good reference for lubrication...

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... t#p8561865

Here's a lInk to the Audi service bulletin for Servicing rear spoiler drive unit...

View attachment SB-10066335-2280 Spoiler Lubrication.pdf


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Swiss. I think I'll try lubricant first, see how I go with that before I splash out on a new spoiler.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Being as wet as your Island gets, it probably makes sense to stay on top things like this. Also door, trunk, hood hinges, etc. Swissyland is pretty dry, relatively speaking, and my Roadster had the benefit of a garage to keep it out of the elements. But I'm going to make a point of including lubrication of all the hinges as part of my personal annual preventative maintenance program every spring. Along with swapping out key fob batteries.


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm wondering if this stuff would be OK to use - any ideas?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/WD-40-Speciali ... lubricants


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Just ordered one of these - will give it a shot and see how it does:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006UCJ4Z4/ ... 11_TE_item


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Have you had the car scanned for errors at all, that will tell you what the problem with the spoiler is, rather than just replacing the whole thing, it could be something simple.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Was just assuming the mechanics would have tried to lubricate the spoiler. As above really, not sure what fault code a spoiler throws as don't recall proper spoiler burn out mentioned before.

Another option if you have to replace the spoiler is a fixed wing either Audi sport or rs spoiler with the Audi sport being more reasonably priced. Did you ever use the spoiler? Another option if it's down is just to disable it via vcds, simple check box but really just glossing over the problem


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Was just assuming the mechanics would have tried to lubricate the spoiler. As above really, not sure what fault code a spoiler throws as don't recall proper spoiler burn out mentioned before.


Well, my thinking is that if it's throwing up a code on the dash then something will be stored as an error. So will be worth looking at. Could be a sensor, could be a fault with the CAN module... could be a number of things.


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

If need be, I have a spoiler for sale on eBay in Sprint Blue
item: 162750494462


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it worth unscrewing the spoiler and spraying the motor and servos with some contact spray? often when sensors fail it's just due to muck getting in them and the innards of the spoiler are open to the elements when the spoiler is up. For the sake of £3.99 for some contact spray and 20 mins it's worth a go.


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

The garage I use are pretty reliable and I believe them when they say that it requires a replacement spoiler, however I have ordered myself a tin of teflon lubricant spray so I'll give it a good clean out and give it a go. You never know, it might fix it.

Thanks Joshers, but my car is white. Otherwise I'd be interested 

I'm not keen on fixed, static spoilers. To be honest I think they look a bit naff (no doubt I'll get flamed for that!).


----------



## snowdog (Apr 7, 2016)

Afternoon all,

I've cleaned the spoiler up and applied some teflon spray to it. Interestingly it manually deploys and retracts OK but the warning light still flashes up and beeps. I decided to take a quick video when manually deploying. If you watch closely you'll see both arms extend to full extension when the spoiler is fully out before then bending back ever so slightly. I think it's at this point that the warning light trips.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsm9prWXz


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Get it scanned for errors and stop guessing.


----------

